# I'm hungry!



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Post here when you're hungry. What are you hungry for?

I'm thinking of a nice hot gooey pizza with all the trimmings (except anchovies).


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I woke up in the middle of the night and I'm too hungry to sleep. What usually works is a banana or, when I feel I'll sleep better with an hour intermission, I'll have a nice slice of home made bread with peanut butter and banana slices. I think tonight calls for the latter, plus a book and maybe some music.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I've been ill, coming out of pneumonia, no appetite for the last two weeks. Lost over 10 pounds from my once 185-lb frame. Hope someday I will like food again. About the only thing that appeals to me now is oranges.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm hungry for knowledge. Can't seem to get enough.

I want to know "Why?"


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Florestan said:


> I've been ill, coming out of pneumonia, no appetite for the last two weeks. Lost over 10 pounds from my once 185-lb frame. Hope someday I will like food again. About the only thing that appeals to me now is oranges.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Sorry to hear that.


Thanks. I didn't even listen to music for nearly 2 weeks. Just pulled out the MP3 Saturday. Was feeling pretty good over the weekend and now feel wiped out again. Going back to doctor Wed. This went through my whole house except for the dog. Daughter had pneumonia a month ago. The rest did not get it so bad. I did manage to watch the opera, Maria Stuarda, in bits and pieces during times I was feeling a little more energetic. Good opera staring Mariella Devia.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm starving for pasta. Not even good pasta, cheap "rice-a-roni" type bag of Fettuccine Alfredo


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Some yummy tofu washed down with kale and carrot juice!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm hungry right now. I feel like a nice juicy steak with simple butter mushroom sauce or just good old mustard. Some fries would be nice.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Hungry for some Vivaldi Concertos and Buffalo Wings.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Good god there was so much goodness in my fridge. And I'm on the second course. Serious leftovers, what a surprise! First, lentils. Then quinoa with balsamic vinegar and olive oil in it. Then leftover salmon. Now...salami and avocado on toasted brioche bun. I have never had this good of luck.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

^ I think leftovers of good cooking are always a real treat


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Hungry again! Tell me that the menu at this taco truck, not far from my place, doesn't make you hungry too! Check the reviews...

http://www.yelp.com/biz/los-reyes-del-elote-santa-ana


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Florestan said:


> I've been ill, coming out of pneumonia, no appetite for the last two weeks. Lost over 10 pounds from my once 185-lb frame. Hope someday I will like food again. About the only thing that appeals to me now is oranges.


I always crave oranges when I'm sick. ...and watermelon.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

I want some pomegranate (the fresh fruit) and dulce de leche ice cream. Not together, of course.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Posie said:


> I always crave oranges when I'm sick. ...and watermelon.


Coincidence -- I was just searching for an Orange Julius in my area. They all seem to be closed!


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Coincidence -- I was just searching for an Orange Julius in my area. They all seem to be closed!


I just found the website. They sound like heaven in a cup!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My Uncle Jules had jaundice of the liver. We called him Orange Julius.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I feel like having chinese fried rice.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Finally did it. Pizza with pepperoni, Italian sausage, mushrooms, black olives, bell peppers, onions & diced tomatoes. Anchovies cold, on the side. Not hungry any more.


----------

